# All this talk about e-cig regulation has me feeling dejected... (my story)



## Alex (3/11/15)

I'm sharing this post from a reddit user... 

All this talk about e-cig regulation has me feeling dejected... (my story) self.electronic_cigarette

by krunk84

I'm warning you, this is probably going to be a long one. I have been keeping up with all of the news about e-cig regulation for a while now. To be quite honest, I'm starting to feel quite dejected about the whole thing.

Here is my story. My name is Chris. I am a 31 year old male and I was a smoker. I had my first cigarette when I was 11, and smoked off and on until about 2002 when I started full time to deal with stress. For over 13 years, I smoked at least a pack a day. I was an active duty soldier and smoked even heaver during my two deployments. I knew I had to quit and had tried multiple methods. Cold turkey never worked and I would be back on the smokes within a few days. The patches and gums made me sick, so again, back on the smokes. My experience with Chantix was the worst though, and almost cost me my life.

I had finally decided to talk to my doctor about quitting. I had tried all the methods above with no success and had seen an ad on TV for Chantix. I asked my doctor and he was all too quick to prescribe me this new miracle drug in the fight against tobacco. I picked up my first month’s supply and was eager to get started. The first week was interesting to say the least. I had the most vivid nightmares I had ever experienced. Every night I dreaded going to sleep because I never knew what horrors awaited me. But I soldiered on, this was going to help me quit right? I stopped smoking as instructed at the start of the second week. The nightmares continued, but the meds were doing their job so I kept taking them. Near the end of the third week, my wife and two young children went out of town leaving me alone for the weekend. Saturday evening, I was watching TV when all of a sudden I decided that I should end my life. Just like that. No hesitation, no questioning, it was as routine as going to the kitchen and making a sandwich. I went to the kitchen, grabbed a bottle of pills, downed them, and went to bed. If my wife hadn’t decided to cut their trip short and come home that night, I wouldn’t be here writing this message to you now.

I woke up in the ER surrounded by my family. My wife arrived to find me unconscious with the bottle of pills on the counter and called an ambulance. I had never had a history of depression, nor ever had a suicidal thought. But on this miracle medication, I came within moments of ending my life. Needless to say, I threw out the Chantix and never looked back. Within three days, I was smoking again.

Around 2011, during a deployment to Afghanistan, I purchased my first electronic cigarette online. It was a cig-alike with a disposable cartridge. I was intrigued by this device and loved being able to intake nicotine without having to go out in the 120 degree heat. It wasn’t meant to replace smoking all together, just supplement it. When I got home later that year, I threw the cig-alike out and returned to my old habit full time. Winter was always the worst for me because of all the damage done over the years. Any time I got sick, it seems it lingered with me three times longer than anyone else. I decided I wanted to try vaping again and in winter 2012, I purchased an ego style battery with a refillable tank. This almost did it for me, but it just wasn’t enough for me to quit. I’d do good for a week or two, but then I’d get stressed and buy a pack of smokes.

Finally, this past winter, I came down with Bronchitis, close to full blown pneumonia. I couldn’t smoke due to the burning in my chest. I picked up my ego again and it seemed to do the trick, at least temporarily. Once I was able to leave the house again, I went to my local vape shop and upgraded to an iStick 50w and a Subtank Mini. They also introduced me to a lovely juice called Colossus. As soon as I tried this flavor, I knew it was my all day vape. Within a week of that purchase, I was able to put down the smokes for good. This was March 7th, 2015 and I haven’t had a cigarette since.

Since I started vaping full time, I have noticed a major difference in my day to day life. I can climb up a flight of stairs without getting winded. I can play and keep up with my now three children. I’ve even started running again, something I haven’t been able to do in many years. I started using Colossus at 18mg and I’m now down to 3mg. Vaping has changed and even saved my life!!

I have shared this story with multiple senators and representatives on both the state and federal level. Thankfully, I live in Tennessee and they haven't attempted to crack down...yet. But every time I send my story to the federal level, I get the same form letter response that big tobacco needs to be reigned in and "think about the children". Here's a better idea, hold parents responsible. But that's another topic for another day.

I guess my biggest issue is that every argument pushes the FDA approved cessation products. The same products that made me violently ill and nearly cost me my life. Do these law makers care? Not at all. It seems all they care about is regulating and taxing these life saving products out of existence and into the hands of the same people they say they are fighting against. The hypocrisy of some of these people make me absolutely sick.

I am an avid user of electronic cigarettes and I do believe that they have saved my life. I will continue to fight for my right to use these products as a consenting adult. I will continue to share my story for all that will listen. But at the same time, it's starting to seem like i'm talking to a series of brick walls. Sorry for the long rant, but I just had to get it off my chest.

TLR Nearly killed myself using FDA approved products, vaping saved my life, no one in power seems to care.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...b/all_this_talk_about_ecig_regulation_has_me/

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MJ INC (3/11/15)

Great story and probably one of hundreds of thousands if not millions. I hear it every day from users who tell me they love e cigs. How they've used them to quite smoking cigarettes and how they feel better along with those around them. This crusade against e cigs isn't about the benefits or harm despite the press reports, it's about money. It's about big tobacco seeing something that could truly bring them down, big pharmacy seeing a shrinking bottom line as people move away from gums and patches to e cigs(now in the UK and US used more as an alternative to smoking then any other product). It's about the government losing out on cigarette tax revenue which is huge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1 (3/11/15)

Whoa glad the wife found you ! Scary stuff.  Thanks for sharing your story !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F (3/11/15)

korn1 said:


> Whoa glad the wife found you ! Scary stuff.  Thanks for sharing your story !


He re-posted it. Don't fret

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## korn1 (3/11/15)

Wow I feel dumb   Just noticed now. Roaccutane can also make people depressed- Experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (3/11/15)

I've recently started cycling and I must say I feel a massive improvement in my fitness level. I can breath easier, cycle longer etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

